
These genetically modified cyborg dragonflies could perform ‘guided pollination’ - preetish
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/25/these-genetically-modified-cyborg-dragonflies-could-perform-guided-pollination/
======
LordWinstanley
>>we can make enough of them fast enough to counter the disappearance of
honeybees

Black Mirror Series 03 "Hated in the Nation"

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5709236/?ref_=ttep_ep6](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5709236/?ref_=ttep_ep6)

------
whatnotests
This is amazing, even if it's a bit far-off.

My question is whether this can be streamlined and the little bots can be re-
used enough to cover their expense, and we can make enough of them fast enough
to counter the disappearance of honeybees.

